# Zeiss Otus 85mm f1.4 on sale



## Eldar (Feb 12, 2015)

Two happy buyers can get the Otus 85mm for $3.600, regular $4500, from an authorised Zeiss dealer:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371257285262?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D%26_mPrRngCbx%3D1%26_udlo%3D%26_udhi%3D%26_sop%3D12%26_fpos%3D%26_fspt%3D1%26_sadis%3D%26LH_CAds%3D%26rmvSB%3Dtrue%26_nkw%3D371257285262%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 12, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Two happy buyers can get the Otus 85mm for $3.600, regular $4500, from an authorised Zeiss dealer:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/371257285262?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D%26_mPrRngCbx%3D1%26_udlo%3D%26_udhi%3D%26_sop%3D12%26_fpos%3D%26_fspt%3D1%26_sadis%3D%26LH_CAds%3D%26rmvSB%3Dtrue%26_nkw%3D371257285262%26_rdc%3D1


I'm sorry to hear you didn't like your copy of the lens


----------



## Eldar (Feb 12, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Two happy buyers can get the Otus 85mm for $3.600, regular $4500, from an authorised Zeiss dealer:
> ...


He he, mine sits safe on the 5DIII as I type  I can´t see any reason to sell that lens, unless I´m going bankrupt.


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 12, 2015)

...and they are gone - or the seller ended the auction, not sure
Popflash is selling 5 floor/display models for just a bit more


----------

